# Baby Oscar



## aratt (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been a fan of betas for as long as I can remember. I've had my ups and downs. From accidentally pouring one down an open drain as a child and to successfully training one to do tricks for food. Sadly, one of the best betas I've ever had got sick and died shortly after a little less than a year ago. After the loss of that one (RIP Revis). I took a break to mourn. However, a few weeks ago I came across a very stylish tank and decided I must get a beta for it. This is how I got Oscar. He is a baby Veil Tail male. Oscar is two weeks old (his birthday being when I purchased him). And he sleeps quite often. I hope that is normal. I am not familiar with the behaviors of baby betas. Anyways, I look forward to watching Oscar grow into the beautiful fish I know he will be!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh by the title, I thought you actually got a baby oscar (cichlid) lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh I was picturing a baby oscar fish too!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol me to

but good luck with your betta 
id love to see some pics


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd love to see pictures of your little guy!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, I didn't see that coming. I thought you had a baby cichlid. But anyway good luck on that baby betta and post some pics. I love baby bettas, my first betta was a baby.


----------

